# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Did that say Ubuntu?

## TheFridge

Ubuntu isn’t just a great way to get more from your computer. Now it’s roadside art!
 Eagle-eyed readers may have spotted blog posts with photos of an exceptionally good-looking billboard in the USA. The beige, the red, that friendly typeface - it all looks incredibly familiar!
 With an awesome community, the best software and, of course, freedom for everyone, our pals at Canonical just couldn’t keep quiet any longer. Sometimes, a billboard by the side of a busy freeway is the best way to share your excitement. The recent release of Ubuntu Dapper - ideally suited for servers as well as desktops - provided a simple but powerful message: Ubuntu gives your server the same quality, usability and polish that have already made it the most popular Linux distribution on desktops and laptops around the world.
 Keep an eye open for other places where we get to spread the Ubuntu love. The first person to spot the location of this particular billboard wins … the admiration of all your friends!


More...

----------


## CameronCalver

thats heaps good i hope i see some in australia

----------


## Limulus

http://wildbill.nulldevice.net/wordpress/?p=177

"Hey, what’s that on the side of the road? Oooh, it’s a Ubuntu Billboard!  I snapped this while at 70 mph going up 101 northbound (just after the Ralston exit in Redwood City, FYI)."

I take it that its "a suburb located on the San Francisco Peninsula in the San Francisco Bay Area of California" as per http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redwood_City,_California

----------


## CameronCalver

god nice cam shot

----------


## ubuntu_demon

I added this story to my blog :

First Ubuntu Billboard spotted
http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/200...board-spotted/

----------


## aretei

Yeah, I saw that billboard when my friends and I were driving on 101 North Saturday afternoon. It turns out it was only me who noticed the Ubuntu billboard (and it is probably not just by coincidence that I was the only ubuntu user in the vehicle) but it just made my day more special. Though I'm still new to Linux and Ubuntu, I'm loving Ubuntu and its community more and more each day.

----------


## Jenda

Aww... why didn't I visit San Francisco at a better time?

----------

